# Help! Plow pump mounting 4.9l



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I have a 1987 f250 that I am trying to mount a plow to, I have a fisher 8' setup with a hydraulic pump off a similar year truck with a 351w. Obviously the bracket is different to mount the pump. I called a fisher dealer and it seems the only available mount is for a non a/c truck. Aparently the only place to mount it to my EFI 4.9L is where the a/c pump goes. As I see it now I have 3 choices, 1 remove the a/c pump and reinstall it each summer, 2 Possibly have a custom fabricated bracket made?, 3 convert my plow setup to a elec/hydraulic setup. Anyone ran into this before? Please I don't want to lose my a/c. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
:crying:


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

there is an electro hydro unit on ebay right now at 55.00 no reserve. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2440079142&category=6763
Bid on it, not much time left.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Yes I saw that, no cables or controls though. I emailed him with questions. Anyone else?


----------



## clueless (Aug 5, 2003)

does that one have the square compressor,which mounts to the bracket with 4 bolts to the compressor?if so the pump will mount to the top of it.i just mounted mine where the pump was supposed to be,but the one i took it off of was mounted on top of the compressor with a bracket for adjusting it.if so i will post a few pictures of the compressor and mount for you.


----------



## clueless (Aug 5, 2003)

is this the style pump you have?and the mount that bolts to the block?


----------



## clueless (Aug 5, 2003)

is this the style compressor you have?


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

You should already have the control joystick, all you will need is the control cables they cost about 30.00 a piece, alot cheaper than fabbing mounts for the under hood hydro. IMO
Ray


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

clueless, no I have a different style a/c compressor. Its actually the strangest type I have seen, very small, almost looks like a diamond plow pump.

ray- The controls are the same for hydro/elec and hydro? Thats good to know. So just the two cables, and a positive battery cable to the hydro/elec unit and the unit itself should be all I need?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd fab up a bracket and get the hydro pump working.Those older Ford's didn't have great charing systems,so an electric\hydraulic unit may give you more trouble,the engine driven pumps are very fast and reliable.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I too would try to get the belt system working. IMO it is much better on the older trucks.


----------



## clueless (Aug 5, 2003)

yes it certainly is!! unless you have dual alternators and batteries!


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Yes, I agree guys. I don't really care for the lights dimming and the slower speed of the older fisher elec/hydr units. I have had 4 or 5 pump operated fishers and had great luck. I think I will fabricated something, there has to be a way. Thanks for the advice. 
:salute:


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

How about for a 1995 150 4.9, under hood? or electro/hydro?


----------

